# labmax steroids test kit



## blue (May 11, 2014)

I have decided to go ahead and get the labmax test kit, I am so sick with all the fakes and asking everybody around if it legit. I am already surprised that half of my gear is bunk, not really surprised I had no gains on the junk.

I have seen a link before about the test.

Can anybody help me out how to check for potency, they explain that it is possible but they do not support it.

It is supposed to react to samples over 0.3 mg so anything below will not show any results over there should be reaction


----------



## AnaSCI (May 11, 2014)

Run a search on here. The labmax testing kits have been discussed and I do not believe anything was confirmed on whether or not they were a legit means of testing?

Could very well be a company gimmick to make sales? You would need to have a pharm grade product of each of the ones you were testing to be able to gauge the results properly. Without the pharm grade reference point you could never be sure the results were remotely close to being accurate.


----------



## blue (May 12, 2014)

I have seen guys talking about labmax kit here, a few weeks ago or a few months ago. I was sure that there are some serious users to give some input since the kit has been around for some time.

I am not sending to lab and pay $$$ for testing baby powder or plain oil.

There is no way I can get pharma grade to compare.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 12, 2014)

We have used one here and experimented and there are just a lot of concerns with it.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 12, 2014)

I used to work at a bingo hall back in highschool that had a ex navy seal/police officer to run security...He worked a lot and needed test for the energy and to take down crack heads....the word in his circles was that when they busted a lot of the big suppliers in Houston they got their computers and found their sources for the raws...said when all was said and done and they tested all the compounds ....everything came back as testosterone....so whatever cycles people were running was really just different doses of test haha...probably complete bullsheet but food for thought non the less

but what I think your looking for man is to make good friends with someone who has access to a mass spectrometer or gas chromatograph

not to mention you would probably have to use a chemistry lab to separate the drug weight from the oil volume, measure the weight of the actual substance, and then get that substance analyzed, then u would know the type and potency....

not a chemist by any means, just taking some wild stabs in the dark


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 12, 2014)

No way to test % with out a mass spectrometer.


----------



## blue (May 12, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> but what I think your looking for man is to make good friends with someone who has access to a mass spectrometer or gas chromatograph



GC/MS is hard to find and expensive even if I had one I think that it would be a good idea to pre screen it with labmax, I would not pay $$$ for testing plain oil.

I know that I have good bold vial and it shows that it is bold, I think that the test is good to go.

I am going to test more and I can post some results if there is any interest.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 13, 2014)

I doubt stuff is as fake as the hysteria seems to promote- 

When it comes to raws certain powders have very very characteristic traits- it'd be hard to pass off anything other than EQ as EQ... Get my drift? A simple melt test can at least get you a sense of if something is really out of line.


----------



## blue (May 15, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I doubt stuff is as fake as the hysteria seems to promote-
> 
> When it comes to raws certain powders have very very characteristic traits- it'd be hard to pass off anything other than EQ as EQ... Get my drift? A simple melt test can at least get you a sense of if something is really out of line.



the problem with the melt test is that all powders from China have purity far below 90% it will affect the melting point if it is mixed with some shit.

a lot of steroids have melting points very close

take example
Nandrolone Decanoate 30-35C
TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 32-36C

I do not see any difference.

mix TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE with something and the melting point can be off and you can sell it as masteron

it is stupid and unreliable method.


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2014)

People seem to very down on the Labmax testing kit because it doesn't test for proper dosing or other things, and I really don't understand why. No, it's not a prefectly complete test, and it won't tell you everything you want to know. But, it can at least, in theory, tell you more about what is or is not in that vial than you would know without it. 

At the very least it would be nice to know if the Anavar tabs you paid out the ass for is Anavar and not low dosed, and much cheaper Winstrol instead. It's not a complete rundown of the product, but it's far more information than we've ever had access to in the past. At the very least it can give you a good indication as whether or not the supplier that you're sending your hard earned money to is giving you what you paid for? It almost seems as if the majority of people just prefer blindly rolling the dice, instead of being able to peak out of one eye. 

I understand you need to "trust your source", but can ever really trust them implicitly? We are talking about the black market here. As much as you might trust someone, it's still illegal and as a result, unregulated. The recent incident regarding testing of a "highly regarded and trusted source"  and their Masteron E should have been a bit of a wake up call for us. 

What's wrong with lifting the veil from over our eyes, even if it's just a little bit? We don't all have ready access to a mass spectronomer, but at the moment the Labmax kit is the next best thing. Don't poo-poo all over something just because it's not perfect. Accept it for the limited functionality it has, and use it to help all of us be a little more protected in our bodybuilding activities and endeavors.


----------



## butthole69 (May 15, 2014)

Maybe people are scared it'll reveal how much mislabeled gear is out there. When labmax first came out the majority of UGL anavar was testing as winstrol.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 15, 2014)

I am sure not afraid of testing things and I do wish we had a good reliable way that was affordable.
What you guys need to do is research and spend some time looking to see exactly who can or can not test.

Is Lab testing Illegal? I have never seen anything for sure saying it is.
The lab we used said they can test for us no problem.
The problem is the cost.

The problem with the labmax kit is its just not very useful. If we were to use it as our source of checking as a community UGL sources could start putting 
as little as 1mg in each vial and it would test good.
Not the method we need or want as a community IMHO.

If you need 97% pure products, I would not be shopping the black market.
I would go To Florida or the Local Online Compounding Pharmacy-Dr`s

Be pre-pared to pay$$ up though.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

I think there is a lot of misunderstanding, I remember the days I have been asking around if this gear is legit. I do not do it anymore since labmax came around.

Labmax does not give you the number how potent your gear is but take a look at the video of test enan they show difference underdosed and potent.

They also explain if you drop around 0.3 mg and you have strong reaction then the gear is potent.

It is a real game changer and I like the test kit, I wish I had it long time ago I would save a lot no bunk gear. It is cheap, if you compare to all the money you spend on bunk gear.

I was hoping to start a thread to share info about the testing.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> The problem with the labmax kit is its just not very useful. If we were to use it as our source of checking as a community UGL sources could start putting
> as little as 1mg in each vial and it would test good.



Look at the number 1 mg in 10 ml vial would mean that one drop is
about 0.005 mg, the test will fail, labmax cannot detect that low.

So here we go, this is why they say use one small drop and you can have idea how potent it is. Or drop around 0.3 mg this is the threshold for the test.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 16, 2014)

Ill check with the maker of it again
(MC in Netherland) I think it takes only a trace amount .03mg
To show positive on there color chart.
Also labmax is a reseller of the kit. They do not make it, they re-sell.

The company that does make the kit will tell you its only a spot check
That is punative method that should be followed by real lab analyzing.

Then you have the color chart that is a joke imo.
Light green for this,  lighter green for that etc.
Far from clear cut.

Good try, but it needs to be greatly improved.
I think now it only confuses people more.

If it was truly accurate and useful, the entire community
Would be using it. Its just simply not much use.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

I guess that there are different points of view even if you have access to GC/MS I would pre screen it with labmax to save money on testing baby powder or plain oil. No point sending your anavar to lab for testing if it shows that it is winstrol or your bold if it is something else etc.

For me it is a big changer I do not have access to GC/MS even if I knew a lab it cost too much.

I am testing more gear now and I see the real difference fake and legit gear. I will post some results of the tests.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> I think it takes only a trace amount .03mg



I have just checked all the instructions which comes with the kit the sensitivity in fact is *0.3 mg*
so if you have 10 mg pill you would need to divide it into 33 parts, I have not tried it but I want to order more vials a give a try.

if it shows positive results you know that your anavar is 10 mg

but hey if  I had to pay $300 for one test on GC/MS  I prefer the labmax kit for $200 and play with this. The price difference speaks for itself.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 16, 2014)

blue said:


> the problem with the melt test is that all powders from China have purity far below 90% it will affect the melting point if it is mixed with some shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your gear is 90% pure then that alone is a way bigger issue than the validity of the hormone itself. 90% is such an unrealistic number when it comes to a compound you'd be injecting- 

Where did you get your numbers as far as "all powders" being only 90% pure? And I've yet to see any literature saying that nan Deca has a 5 degree c. variance with melting.. 5 degrees c. is a huge fucking variance-


----------



## formula1069 (May 16, 2014)

blue said:


> I have just checked all the instructions which comes with the kit the sensitivity in fact is *0.3 mg*
> so if you have 10 mg pill you would need to divide it into 33 parts, I have not tried it but I want to order more vials a give a try.
> 
> if it shows positive results you know that your anavar is 10 mg
> ...



If i could find a lab that would do it I would gladly spend this money on testing, I would test everything I use from every sponsor I buy from no matter how good their reputation is 
I don't much care about the cost vs knowing what I am injecting is real and is what they say it is
I already do blood serum test on any Test i buy and GH , but would much rather have a lab test it esp on other compounds beside Test since there is no blood serum test for them

And how the hell are going to break up a 10 mg pill into 33 parts ???? hard enough to break them in half evenly


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 16, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> If i could find a lab that would do it I would gladly spend this money on testing, I would test everything I use from every sponsor I buy from no matter how good their reputation is
> I don't much care about the cost vs knowing what I am injecting is real and is what they say it is
> I already do blood serum test on any Test i buy and GH , but would much rather have a lab test it esp on other compounds beside Test since there is no blood serum test for them
> 
> And how the hell are going to break up a 10 mg pill into 33 parts ???? hard enough to break them in half evenly



I'd guess if you weighed the pill on a scale and then broke it up into a 1/33 of its weight and weigh to make sure. Just a guess and I know it wouldn't be exact but if it were me that's how I'd do it. I'm sure there's a more scientific way if doing it by dissolving it and going that route but just a thought.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> And how the hell are going to break up a 10 mg pill into 33 parts ???? hard enough to break them in half evenly




it is very easy, get a good scale first.

mix 10 mg with 23 of neutral powder you get 33 grams, mix it well to get good powder distribution and you can easy weight 1 mg

you just need some good imagination and do not expect everybody else do everything.


----------



## blue (May 16, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Where did you get your numbers as far as "all powders" being only 90% pure? And I've yet to see any literature saying that nan Deca has a 5 degree c. variance with melting.. 5 degrees c. is a huge fucking variance-



I paid for GC/MS testing and all shit was between 33% to 50 % pure from a very reliable source (as people claimed)

I have also seen a lot of other lab results getting 98% from China on black marked is just unrealistic dream.


----------



## odin (May 17, 2014)

blue said:


> I paid for GC/MS testing and all shit was between 33% to 50 % pure from a very reliable source (as people claimed)



Where did you pay to have this testing done? Last time I heard most companies that actually have the capabilities to do such tests will not do them unless it is for a govt agency (which already have their own testing means).

I haven't seen anything out there that proves these home testing kits are legit? And anyone can grab these "tests" and post up any results they want to try and bash a source. Like Anasci said without having a legit scripted product to place a range on, the results really mean nothing. JMO.


----------



## blue (May 17, 2014)

odin said:


> I haven't seen anything out there that proves these home testing kits are legit? And anyone can grab these "tests" and post up any results they want to try and bash a source. Like Anasci said without having a legit scripted product to place a range on, the results really mean nothing. JMO.



what do you mean not legit, it is approved to use by LE and customs and actually used.

I was digging for information about the test kit and it is actually approved by somebody/something I do not remember exactly some state or federal agency.

And it does work, you have never used it so how can you talk about it. I have the labmax test kit and it is one of the best things I got my hands on.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 19, 2014)

blue said:


> what do you mean not legit, it is approved to use by LE and customs and actually used.
> 
> I was digging for information about the test kit and it is actually approved by somebody/something I do not remember exactly some state or federal agency.



I would like to see where this has actually been "approved" by US Customs, LE or any Federal agency - Other then on the labmax site or one of their own tutorial videos!

We have tested products for many years now, during the SRCS days, using a real legitimate, licensed testing facility and also using the labmax testing kit. In all of those years we have spent tens of thousands of dollars on testing, whether it be HGH or AAS testing. rAJJIN has been in the middle of most of that and I would trust his judgement over anyone elses.

Without you posting proof that a Federal agency actually backs these labmax testing kits, which no one else that has purchased or used them has seen, then these tests are no more proven legit then they were when we used them.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 19, 2014)

It's actually a lot easier to have things tested than you think- you just have to have the cash and the connection. I have done a lot of R&D work for hydroponic companies and we would send out tissue samples to test for absorption for certain trace elements in the tissues of the samples- 

UC Berkeley and UC Davis both make their Mass Spec services available to the public.


----------



## blue (May 19, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> I would like to see where this has actually been "approved" by US Customs, LE or any Federal agency - Other then on the labmax site or one of their own tutorial videos!
> 
> .



looks like I ma getting in some mess , now I have to prove, why ?

I took a moment to look for this, take a look here

http://www.dfs.virginia.gov/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Approved-List-of-Field-Test-Kits-12-3-12.pdf

see on the bottom you have MMC company mentioned, as far as I know Labmax is part or just other name of this company (but please do not make me prove this again)

see on the bottom of the list you have mentioned Steroids Test B for testing steroids


----------

